# Let's get the Wheelon (TWH soring) case before the Grand Jury



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Unfortunately with the recent ruling the evidence collected will be useless in a trial so it probably won't go to grand jury trial. Rest assured he will get his in the end God says pray for your enemies and leave room for His justice.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Not according to people involved in the case down there. Nothing to loose trying.
I know I can spring for the cost of a stamp and envelope.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

SueNH said:


> Not according to people involved in the case down there. Nothing to loose trying.
> I know I can spring for the cost of a stamp and envelope.



Me too. If nothing else it shows them that there are people out there still very upset over the whole issue and that they need to take it seriously. I say "keep on swinging" and hopefully sooner or later, it will come to a halt.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

Thank you Inga.

Nobody is asking for money. They just want the politicians put on notice that the Big Lick is not acceptable.

Most of you probably have a stamp and envelope within arms reach.

Please! Pretty please!


----------



## trailwalker (Jan 20, 2013)

Not saying its not worth a try. Just doesn't look good I hope I am wrong just don't have much faith in our judicial system.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

District Attorney Flynn May Take Larry Wheelon Case To Grand Jury - The Daily Times


----------



## Midflight (Aug 19, 2013)

Glad to hear Mr. Flynn is considering the case. Keep up the pressure, but don't expect any fast action. The wheels of the law turn slowly. He needs to be very sure of his witnesses and facts before presenting a matter to the Grand Jury.


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

I'll write Mr. Flynn a letter. I do agree with trailwalker, in that I don't have much faith in our judicial system, but it's definetly worth a try!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Are your judges elected or appointed? If elected, then the voting public can have a powerful influence.


----------



## LilWillie (May 3, 2013)

BREAKING NEWS:
Wheelon, Gunter, Lunsford, Primm indicted for animal cruelty by grand jury!!!!!!!

Here's the article: Wheelon, Gunter, Lunsford, Primm Indicted For Animal Cruelty By Grand Jury - The Daily Times

Perhaps our letters to Flynn did help get this POS indicted. Now I just hope he doesn't get off on another "technicality".


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

The saga continues in the gaited horse section. I think our letters did some good.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

TNRiderChic said:


> BREAKING NEWS:
> Wheelon, Gunter, Lunsford, Primm indicted for animal cruelty by grand jury!!!!!!!
> 
> Here's the article: Wheelon, Gunter, Lunsford, Primm Indicted For Animal Cruelty By Grand Jury - The Daily Times
> ...


They certainly didn't do any harm. I would love to see major punishments. They are going to fall, people just can't let up.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

I'm hearing Flynn got over 2,000 letters from all over the country. Be a good time to hop on and push your state reps and senators into supporting the PAST act if they aren't already.


----------

